# 13 weeks scan pictures - can anyone guess the gender?



## mixedmama

Hi all!

I had my scan last week and here are the pictures. I have been staring at it for ages but can't see a nub :wacko:, can anyone see one? Any nub/skull theory experts want to give a guess?

Thanks :flower:


https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee479/mixedmama/2014-04-09092028_resized.jpg


https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee479/mixedmama/2014-04-09092410_resized.jpg

https://i1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee479/mixedmama/2014-04-09092254_resized.jpg


----------



## Hoping4Four

I'm going to guess :blue: :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

girl


----------



## fandabby

:pink:


----------



## babylove x

:pink:


----------



## mixedmama

Thanks! Are these guesses or can you anyone see a nub? If so can you explain where it is because I still have no clue, ha!

Mostly pink guesses, I'd love another girl, OH is desperate for a boy this time though lol.


----------



## x Zaly x

I'm guessing boy xx


----------



## pinkribbon

Boy


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh amazing scan pics! :cloud9: I'd say :pink: based on the skull theory, it looks very round and the forehead isn't protruding. I can't see a nub though, those lovely little long legs are in the way! x


----------



## Hoping4Four

Edited. Haha, sorry.. I posted two boy guesses on this thread by accident! :haha:


----------



## capegirl7

Girl


----------



## Tealgiraffe

I say :blue: based on skull theory personally!


----------



## mixedmama

It's completely 50/50! Half of you will win a prize :haha:


----------



## babylove x

When is your scan!?!?


----------



## mixedmama

babylove x said:


> When is your scan!?!?

Next week Tuesday :brat: feels like ages away!


----------



## Babybun

I cant see a nub, sorry! :( Congrats on baby!


----------



## babylove x

mixedmama said:


> babylove x said:
> 
> 
> When is your scan!?!?
> 
> Next week Tuesday :brat: feels like ages away!Click to expand...

AHHHHH FOR US TOO!! I'm curious what your mystery bub is! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MeeOhMya

Boy! Congrats on baby :)


----------



## mixedmama

Update - had an 'emergency' scan today to check for amniotic fluid levels. OH cheekily asked for the gender :haha: the Doctor checked between the legs but she said she wasn't sure because the umbilical cord was in the way and then afterwards baby had its legs closed! She said the sonographer would be able to tell us on Tues since they are better trained than her.

I'm starting to think it's a girl! Boy bits are quite obvious at this stage, aren't they?


----------



## Rickles

Stalking for an update - hope the scan went well firstly!! xx


----------



## ljminer

Maybe girl, excited for an update!


----------



## mixedmama

It's a boy! I have a very happy OH :haha: and an upset DD. Can't please them all x


----------



## Hoping4Four

Yay I knew it! :)

Congratulations on your son! Little boys are wonderful! :blue:


----------



## Zeri

I was going to say boy, too! Thought I saw a little thing poking upwards in one of the pics!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yaaaay I'm so happy for you all :yipee: Ahhh Ava will soon be happy when he's here, and she might get a sister in the future ;) lol xx


----------



## babylove x

Yay congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Was going to guess girl and then saw the update :lol:


----------



## mixedmama

Thank you all!! I'm over the moon, there are so many girls in the family, didn't think OH could produce boys :haha:

Ha Lauryn I would def love to have another little girl next time! Although now we're having one of each I think we will stay team yellow for no.3 xx


----------



## struatmarkes

Hi,
I think it's a cute little girl, but I am just a guessing because when my wife become pregnant at that time also say that it's a girl and I also got an angle in my house. 

...............................

bearfootplay


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ lol!


Awww yaaay so a baby no3 is planned for the future then! :dance:


----------

